# No puedo configurar eth0 [Cerrado]

## sqigentoolin

Estoy iniciandome en gentoo y descargue la Minimal CD; hata ahora con trabajos pude instalar la eth0 pues los modulos: wd700, ohci-hcd y raid456 ocasionaban problemas (se trababa a la hora de cargar dichos modulos).

 Intente poniendo: 

boot: gentoo noload=wd700, ohci-hcd y raid456

pero al terminar la carga del modulo tg3 la computadora y no hacia nada.

 Total, entre con 

boot: gentoo nodetect

instale el modulo de mi eth0, que correponde a: e100 (supe que era e100 usando fuerza bruta -de uno driver en un driver-).

El problema es al momento de configurar:

livecd net# ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.20 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0 up

e100: etho: e100_request_firmware: Failed to load firmware "e100/d101m_ucode.bin": -2

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No shuch file or directory

e100: etho: e100_request_firmware: Failed to load firmware "e100/d101m_ucode.bin": -2

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No shuch file or directory

Sólo me da ping con mi ip.

<pregunta>

No tengo los comandos mkdir ni cp ni mv... que podrian ser de gran ayuda. Por tanto no me deja hacer esta carpeta e100 (/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/e100) y no se si genera o debo obtener el d101m_ucode.bin.

¿Cómo voy a poder obtener mi internet?

</pregunta>

Datos adicionales:

RAM: Medio Giga

Procesador: celeron

Sin tarjeta gráfica

Red alambrica conectab a router

Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82557/8/9/0/1 Ethernet Pro 100

Alguna inforción más que requieran se las haré saber. Gracias.Last edited by sqigentoolin on Wed Jun 16, 2010 8:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## esteban_conde

Si tu router tiene la opcion de autodetectar los DNS entonces no tienes más que hacer:

echo nameserver 192.168.1.(nº router) >/etc/resolv.conf

Luego prueba con ping www.google.es a ver que pasa.

----------

## sqigentoolin

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> Si tu router tiene la opcion de autodetectar los DNS entonces no tienes más que hacer:
> 
> echo nameserver 192.168.1.(nº router) >/etc/resolv.conf
> 
> Luego prueba con ping www.google.es a ver que pasa.

 

Mi router sí tiene la opción de autodetectar los DNS, pero al llavar a cabo esta solución:

echo nameserver 192.168.1.(nº router) >/etc/resolv.conf

No paso nada.

Como vi que el router tiene un tipo de conexión PPPoE, realice llos procedimientos correspondientes con:

# pppoe-setup

# pppoe-start

pero nada, sigue haciendo sólo ping con mi misma ip (eth0) pero no a nada más.

----------

## esteban_conde

Pues si te acepta una IP es que el dispositivo se ha registrado correctament en /dev/, ahora bien detras de eso que es bueno conviene saber ¿se crea la puerta de enlace (gateway)? para saberlo está el comando route pero si te saltas ese paso que puede durar unos cuantos minutos puedes probar a crear la ruta con: route add default gw 192.168.121.1 y con los DNS hacer lo mismo que antes: echo "nameserver 192.168.1.1" >/etc/resolv.conf, si esto no funciona ejecuta el comando route (sin parametros, a secas) y nos pegas la salida del comando, tambien pudes pegarnos la salida de ifconfig referente a eth0.

Edito:

 *Quote:*   

> Como vi que el router tiene un tipo de conexión PPPoE, realice llos procedimientos correspondientes con:
> 
> # pppoe-setup
> 
> # pppoe-start 

 

¿Como has averiguado que el router usa ese protocolo para conectar con tu ISP?.

----------

## quilosaq

No deberías dar por sentado que el módulo adecuado para tu eth0 es e100 sólo porque has podido cargarlo (sin muchos errores),

Debes conocer tu hardware.

Podrías arrancar con alguna distribución live de linux, sacar una consola y ver que dice hwinfo o lspci sobre tu adaptador ethernet.

----------

## sqigentoolin

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> No deberías dar por sentado que el módulo adecuado para tu eth0 es e100 sólo porque has podido cargarlo (sin muchos errores),
> 
> Debes conocer tu hardware.
> 
> Podrías arrancar con alguna distribución live de linux, sacar una consola y ver que dice hwinfo o lspci sobre tu adaptador ethernet.

 

Como no he logrado ni iniciar la instalación de gentoo aún, tengo debian instalado en la maquina; desde debian use hwinfo y puso:

52: None 00.0: 10701 Ethernet

  [Created at net.124]

  UDI: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_d0_b7_d4_d1_bf

  Unique ID: usDW.ndpeucax6V1

  Parent ID: rBUF.Jkr9yKMDX14

  SysFS ID: /class/net/eth0

  SysFS Device Link: /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:01:0b.0

  Hardware Class: network interface

  Model: "Ethernet network interface"

  Driver: "e100"

  Driver Modules: "e100"

  Device File: eth0

  HW Address: 00:d0:b7:d4:d1:bf

  Link detected: yes

  Config Status: cfg=new, avail=yes, need=no, active=unknown

  Attached to: #13 (Ethernet controller)

 Gracias por tu comentario, ya logre rectificar que sí es el driver.

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> ¿Como has averiguado que el router usa ese protocolo para conectar con tu ISP?.

 

Pongo la IP del router (192.168.1.254) en el navegador (desde debian) y me manda a la página del router, de ahí voy a Enlace de banda ancha > Configuracón avanzada: 

(en resumen)

DSLyATM

Selección de la línea DSL: Automático

Red de banda ancha

Tipo de conexión: PPPoE

etc.

Tuve que poner router a secas ya que me dice:

SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable

y con mi IP:

SIOCADDRT: Network is down

la salida con route a secas fue:

Kernel IP routing table

Destination    Gateway    Genmask    Flags   Metri   Ref    Use    Iface

loopback       *                  255.0.0.0    U         0          0       0        lo

Gracias por sus comentarios, les quedo a deber para mañana el ifconfig eth0.

----------

## opotonil

Si todos estos problemas son en el inicio de la instalacion porque no cojes un livecd de cualquier distro que te detecte bien el hardware e instalas desde el, asi te dejas de lios... bueno ten en cuenta que el livecd que elijas tiene que ser de la misma arquitectura que el Gentoo que vayas ha instalar (yo suelo utilizar SystemRescueCd).

Salu2.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Si todos estos problemas son en el inicio de la instalacion porque no cojes un livecd de cualquier distro que te detecte bien el hardware e instalas desde el, asi te dejas de lios 

 

Mejor todavia, arranca desde debian que tienes red, monta la particion donde vas a instalar gentoo en /mnt/, descomprime el stage3 ahí luego mount -o bind /proc/ /mnt/proc seguido de mount -o bind /dev/ /mnt/dev (creo que lo pone el manual, confieso que hace años que no lo leo, pero con eso seguro que funciona) para luego ejecutar chroot /mnt/ /bin/bash y a partir de ahi descomprimir portage y a seguir el manual.

----------

## quilosaq

En el CD minimal de gentoo están incluidos los archivos para el firmware de los dispositivos. Solo tienes que hacerlos disponibles a tu sistema cuando arranque con la opcion nodetect.

Mira si esto funciona:

```
boot: gentoo nodetect

# cd /lib/firmware

# tar xvjf /mnt/livecd/lib/firmware.tar.bz2

# modprobe e100
```

----------

## sqigentoolin

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> En el CD minimal de gentoo están incluidos los archivos para el firmware de los dispositivos. Solo tienes que hacerlos disponibles a tu sistema cuando arranque con la opcion nodetect.
> 
> Mira si esto funciona:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Después de hacer ésto, el internet se coniguro sóo y toda la cosa. Gracias. 

No se sí me corresponde a mi cerrar este asunto, pero luego de investigar lo cerraré o cerrarán, según sea el caso.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> No se sí me corresponde a mi cerrar este asunto, pero luego de investigar lo cerraré o cerrarán, según sea el caso.

 

Edita el primer post y añade [Cerrado] al título del mensaje.

----------

